# Good headphones



## cammiso94 (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm looking into getting a new pair of headphones that sound good as, if not better than skullcandy FMJs. I won't get 50/50s, don't mention it. I also won't buy beats, for they're not even close to being as good as what I have now. 
Post some suggestions?


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Senheister headphones are nice. If you get the "pro" kind


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm assuming you are looking for in ears?


----------

